# Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?



## steve71 (23. März 2004)

Moinsen.

Ich hoffe, das wurde noch nicht so häufig durchgekaut:
Wenn Ihr Euch für einen Blinker/Wobbler an der Küste entscheiden müßtet, welcher wäre das?

Mein absoluter Liebling heißt Hansen Flash 16g schwarz/kupfer. Könnte ich nie drauf verzichten!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Würde ich noch blinkern dann wären es sofort wieder Gladsax Fluogrün mit Lila Rücken und Filur 21g in Fluogrün/schwarzer Streifen.


----------



## Broder (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Moin,
Du meinst Silber- Kupfer/Schwarz also damit bist Du ja schon voll bestückt
Silber - sowieso Kupfer für klares Wasser und Schwarz für Nachtangeln :q  #h 
Gruß Broder #g  #g


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

HI,

in der Zwischenzeit fische ich fast nur noch Wobbler.
Mein 3 Topfavoriten sind wahre Weitwurfgranaten, weisen einen SuperLauf auf und sind praktisch hängerfrei führbar:

- TAK Wobbler 18Gramm
- (Comoran ???) 10 Gramm
- Kinetec (div. Farben) 18 Gramm


----------



## detlefb (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Snaps Draget rot/schwarz oder perlmutt weiss
und den von theactor bereits erwaehnten Cormoran??? in blau/rot.
Die fliegen richtig klasse #6 
Gruss Detlef


----------



## Loecki (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Gladsax grün-silber 27g
fliegt gut, läßt sich langsam führen, und imitiert in Laufverhalten und Farbe perfekt den Sandaal


----------



## mot67 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

wenn ich nur einen nehmen dürfte würd ich auch den hansen 16gr kupfer/schwarz nehmen!


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

1. Hansen-Flash 26 gr. rot-schwarz und blau-grün-silber
2. Gladsax 27 gr. blau-silber und rot-gelb
3. Korsag 16 gr. grün-silber und blau-silber


----------



## Ace (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Meine beiden Favouriten sind ebenfalls Hansen Flash & Gladsax
Probier aber auch gerne mal neues aus.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@ Ace
Wie sieh`s am WE mit einem "Ködertest" aus?


----------



## Ace (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Oh Rolf ich werde sooooo viele Köder testen...allerdings in DK hatte ich dir doch geschrieben(Alzheimer?)


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

HI,

@Ace: schöne Pixx! 
"Nach Ostern"  werde ich Dir mal den TAK zum Probieren geben > ich finde den sensationell!!

Apropos SNAPS: hörte von Blauortsand, dass der Vertrieb wegen Bleiverbot da oben eingestellt werden soll?!
Heisst das jetzt EINDECKEN OHNE ENDE oder weiß einer, ob sie für den deutschen (u.a.) Märkte weiter produzieren oder eine "Alternative" planen?!

P.S.
Den absolut besten Lauf eine Blinkers den ich je erlebt habe ist der STRIPPER - der bricht "von selbst" in alle möglichen Richtungen aus und lässt beim Einholen die Rutenspitze tanzen wie kein Zweiter. Leider ist er wohl nur zu fischen wenn man weiss, dass die Fische unter Land sind: die Wurfweiten sind katastrophal ..


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Gladsax Fiske in 27 und 20 g, Farbe ist egal!!!

Hansen flash ab 20g und Hansen fight 15 und 18g


----------



## Ace (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@Thewobblerverücktor

davon habe ich auch schon gehört...ich denke die werden über kurz oder lang ganz mit dem Blei aufhören. Also wirds das original auch nicht mehr geben.
Aber gibt ja genug alternativen
Wichtig ist das sie spitze Haken haben die gut fassen(nicht so wie bei dir gestern...hihi)

sah das ungefähr so aus??





bitte nicht hauen..


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

DISCH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also DARAN lags nicht, bin immer ganz penibel mit Extra-Sprengring und 4er Barbarian Drilling zu Gange.
Viel schlimmer: völlig überrascht und (ich würde sagen) mangelnde Erfahrung im Drill bei Biss (fast) direkt unter der Rute..  

P.S. Dat isn GIF? Wie geht das denn? Das ist ja aller-geilst!  #6


----------



## Loecki (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Geile Animation, Ace!:m


----------



## Ace (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Ist nicht von mir...hat Mario mal vor längerer zeit gepostet.
Ich hab ne heimliche Sammelleidenschaft für solche Sachen

den Stripper hab ich mir vor kurzem gekauft und werde ihn in DK mal ausgiebig testen.
Schaun wir mal.


----------



## eddy (23. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Na ihr "Küstensüchtigen" 
Meine Lieblingsköder sind:
-Djürswobbler 12 u.16gr. fliegen supergut und laufen ca.15-20cm unter der Oberfläche
-Kinetic 12u.16gr. kupfer/schwarz
-Gladsax 12-20gr alles was der Markt hergibt

gruß eddy


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Das ist für mich der beste Köder für Mefos!
Wenn sie gerade auf Sandale stehen.
Das ist ein Eigenbau eines Dänen.
Er mach keine sichtbaren Bewegungen im Wasser!
Aber die Sandale schwimmen auch fast ohne den Körper
zu bewegen.
Das Teil ist aus Holz, geht aber unter.
Da ist wahrscheinlich ein Bleistreifen drin!?!


----------



## Broder (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Hallo Mork,
der Sandaal schlingert -  sieht ganz witzig aus wenn die so zappeln als Schwarm. Jetzt ist die Farge nur wie imitiert man mit dem Wobbler ein ganzen Schwarm oder wie bekommt man den Wobbler zum zappeln?
Jedenfalls gibt es ja noch den Sandaalblinker schau:


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Ich weiß es nicht!
Ich weiß nur das er der fängigste Köder ist in meiner Kiste ist.
Meine Angelfreunde sind der selben Meinung!


----------



## Broder (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@Mork oooch wat für ne Ausstattung hat den deine Kiste? wohl nur H F und Gsax ?? #r


----------



## elefant (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@Ace:Och,Schöööön! - Endlich kann ich Das auch mal sehen! (*ggg*)
Lieblingsköder:Kinetic-Wobbler und Snaps....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@ Broder
Ich wohne zwar nicht in Norden,
wie ihr Glückspilze! :c 
Aber ich fahre bis zu 4 mal im Jahr für eine Woche hoch!
Das ganze mach ich seit 7 Jahren.
Da kommt einiges an Ködern zusammen, aber das weißt du
ja selbst.


----------



## NorbertF (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@theactor:
das ist ein animated gif. Die kann man ganz leicht selber erstellen mit einem Gif Animator (mal googlen).
Du nimmst einzelne Gif Bilder und fügst sie zu einerm animated gif dazu. Danach stellst Du ein in welchem zeitlichen Abstand er die Bilder durchschalten soll. Heraus kommt dann eine gif Datei, die sich bewegt.

Gruss
Norbert

P.S.: Deine Fireworks Version kann vermutlich auch animated gif erzeugen. Musst Du mal prüfen


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

HI!

Kleiner Nachtrag: der kleine 10Gr-Wobbler von Cormoran heisst CORSAR und ist auch in 20Gr erhältlich. Allerdings fliegen die Biester bizarrer Weise dennoch fast gleich weit (und zwar seehr weit!)! 
Meine Lieblinsfarbe ist die schwarz-perlmutt-rot-Kombo. 
Dorsche gehen drauf wie verrückt, eine Mefo hat der Wobbler auch schon "getäuscht" 

@NorbertF: Danke für die Info! Werde gleich mal losgooglen   
Mir war nur nicht klar, dass man auch derart qualitativ filmähnliche Dinge hinbekommt  #6


----------



## Blauortsand (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Meine Lieblinge:

1. Kinetic 18gr - obwohl der jetzt auch bald in 26gr. zu sein wird und der 30gr. fliegt aus dem Sortiment!
2. Snaps 20gr. bei Renate im Hafen selbst lackierterweise (Blanke Rückseite)
3. Hansen Flash 20gr. fliegt ******* - spielt aber super
4. Falkfisch Spöket 18gr. (Rasselwobbler) - Wurfgranate, gutes Spiel......


----------



## Broder (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@Mork 
 #r 
hallo lieber Mork vom Ork, macht 7 Monate Norden das währen den bei mir
36 Jahre Norden abzüglich 1 Woche Mosel 3 Wochen Elsass 1 Woche Madeira 2 Wochen Ägypten inkl. 26 Monate DK da kommt schon was zusammen - weißt Du ja selbst  
Wie bist Du den an dieses Model gekommen (Eigenbau???)

Gruß Broder


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@Broder
Mußt doch zugeben für nen Bayern net schlecht?!?
--------------------------------
Hier haben wir sie immer gekauft.
http://www.angelzentrum.dk/1024/1024.HTM


----------



## Berndli (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Moin zuammen,

ich unterscheide nach den Bedingungen.

Ruhiges Wetter / Fischen im Lee:
- Jensen Tobis 12g (grün)
- Boss 16 g (sand)

Auflandiger Wind / Stürmisches Wetter / hohe Wellen:
- Filur 21 g (rot-schwarz)
- Snaps 20 g (rot-schwarz)

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## steve71 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Ich finde es äußerst interessant, daß die meisten von uns auf die Klassiker unter den Küstenködern schwören. Den einzigen Blinker den ich hier vermisse, ist der Nörre Silda. Von den neuen Kinetic Wobblern bin ich auch begeistert.
Ansonsten finden sich in meiner Box Jensen Seatrout, Gladsax, ABU Toby,  Snaps und Boss. Den Stripper muß ich noch mal ausgiebiger fischen.
Andere Blinker haben den Test nicht bestanden und liegen in irgenteiner Schublade gaanz unten. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## MefoFan (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich, nachdem ich eigentlich immer nur mitlese, auch ein bisschen an diesem Forum beteiligen***.(Ich bin so schreib faul)

Meine Lieblingsblinker/-wobbler sind:
Am Tag: -Stripper 15gr. / Farbe: weiß 
            -Hansen fight 18gr. / bei kaltem Wasser Fluo gelb/orange
                                       /bei wärmeren Temp. das übliche....
            -Durchlaufblinker Trutta 12gr. / grünsilber;rotschwarz usw.
            -Gladsax Wobbler 16gr. /Farbe: Disco 
Abends/Nachts: schwarzer Hingsten Wobbler 18gr.

Ich benutze 4er VMC Barbarian Haken. (Widerhaken nach aussen)

***Hoffe ich bleib`dabei


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*Fluocarbon-Vorfächer-Nutzung?!*

HI,

@MeFoFan: Überwinde Deine Schreibfaulheit und SCHREIB    #6 

Das mit dem Drilling halte ich genauso (siehe Bilder) - und ich befestige ihn  grundsätzlich an einem Extra-Sprengring.

@Steve71: wenn ich mit Blinker fische, dann ist es tatsächlich meist der Mörre Silda. Mit ihm (in nur 10Gramm in kupfer-schwarz) konnte ich meine zweite Mefo meines Lebens "täuschen"  #6 

Mal als Ergänzung: 
Wer und wieviele von Euch, und wenn ja bei welchen Bedingungen (oder grundsätzlich?) benutzt Ihr ein Fluocarbon-Extra-Vorfach??


----------



## steve71 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

@theactor:
Der kleine Mörre Silda ist ein feines Teil...:q
Fluocarbon fische ich nur als Vorfächer beim Fliegenfischen und beim Schleppen. Es gibt bei Karstadt Wandsbek sogar 225 m Spulen Fluocarbon von Berkley. Auf die Rolle würde ich es aber wg. der Steifheit aber nicht spulen. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Broder (25. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Hi hab jetzt ein Tip vom Angelgeschät und zwar die schwarze Mamba wobbler wie steht es damit? 
sonst Filur toby Blinker ,Abu toby Blinker, Dega Klint wobbler hatte sogar mal mit nem Pilk eine kommt immer drauf an sowieso--schwöre auf Abu toby ist allerdings die Feuerhand unter den Blinker bin immer offen für neue Formen das fynst :q


----------



## Knobbes (26. März 2004)

*AW: Euer Lieblings-Küstenköder?*

Respekt, super Animation.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

